# Help. Chausie uk cat breeders.



## brownale (Apr 25, 2012)

hi, 

I really want a chausie cat i know they are hard to get in the uk but i cant find a single uk breeder, i have heard the nearest breeder is france. How do i go about looking into this. How would i get the cat into the uk etc. I really appreciate any advice


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome. There don't seem to be any Chausie breeders in the UK, no. This page might help you with the necessary paperwork to import a cat from France: How to bring your pet dog or cat into or back into the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme

You'll have to check that the French breeder is willing to let the cats go overseas, and remember you'll have to go and see them first.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Importing from Europe is very easy these days. Through the channel tunnel, or by ferry. Just needs a rabies vaccine and pet passport. I brought three cats into the UK from Europe in January, it was easy.

Liz


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

lizward said:


> Importing from Europe is very easy these days. Through the channel tunnel, or by ferry. Just needs a rabies vaccine and pet passport. I brought three cats into the UK from Europe in January, it was easy.
> 
> Liz


That's much better than it used to be. I imported Simba into Italy from Austria and they were the only requirements for here, too. I suppose the main thing is getting the breeder on board.


----------



## brownale (Apr 25, 2012)

Thankyou for all the info guys, I have a lot more understanding on this now thanks again


----------

